# Help with staggered wheels please!



## Bad_Goat06 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am looking to buy some staggered wheels (19s i think) i am looking to buy some AZA Z01, is wheelmax the only place to get them?
I also like the ruffs 278 and found them on vqmotoring.com, has anyone ever used this site? any complaints? 
What wheels are you guys running? i also dont mind the beyern fives but would like black face... 

i have an 06 black gto... 

would really appreciate the assistance, thanks everyone take care!!


----------

